
Ask HN: Recurring payment provider fees at 10-15M/yr? - jacdx5000
	Hi,
Curious to see what other companies are paying for credit card processing w&#x2F;recurring revenue capabilities and e-commerce, using something like Stripe, Braintree, or Recurly. Are you getting interchange plus pricing? Or if fixed, what&#x27;s reasonable to expect? Would also love examples of companies this size that are doing this and the rates they&#x27;re getting.
======
davismwfl
Once you cross $1M, $5M, $8-10M you should be re-negotiating rates with any
provider.

An example, we used Stripe for an ecommerce client and once they crossed
consistently more than $100k/month we were able to get them a better rate, but
a couple of years later the client returned to us and their revenue had grown
many times over and so we helped them do a competitive price analysis (+dev
costs). In that analysis we included banks, even firstdata who I loathed prior
integrations to them, and we were able to significantly save them money
integrating to their primary bank directly.

Rates are extremely variable so it is hard to tell you what you might get just
on revenue alone because processors/clearing houses also take into
consideration business risk, charge-backs, company financials etc. For
example, if you are an e-commerce company that sells common low risk household
items you'd have a much lower rate than say if you were an e-commerce company
selling porn products. Likewise, if the company is less than a few years old
you will continue to pay higher rates than if you are 5-8 years established or
more. Lots of factors.

